# grounding pole lights



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

I've seen recently one parking lot the pole lights had some means of ground in the footing bonded to the pole only, all other grounds were only connected to the circuits and lights. Then another parking lot had double lugs with all grounds bonded. I want lightning to go to earth but not back up stream to my first means of disc. On the other hand do I want a fault in the branch circuit to go to earth asap. I was taught we only bond and ground at the first disc. so all faults return to the source


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

As far as bonding the neutral to earth, yes, it's only done at the service disconnect.

Now, the object of the equipment ground conductor is two fold, it gives fault current a path back to the source (through the conductor, not the earth) and it is supposed to keep metal parts of the building and electrical components as close to earth potential as possible. The idea is to keep you from getting shocked from step voltage. 

If there are stray currents running through the earth, I can see the benefit of referencing the equipment ground conductor to earth at each concrete light pole base. You could theoretically have a potential difference between the equipment ground conductor (to the light pole) and the earth around the pole, connecting the two together would reduce the difference of potential.

That being said, I've never heard of someone getting hurt because there was no bonding between the equipment ground to a light pole and the earth around the light pole.


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

Try sir. I try to do work that is correct first and cost effective right behind it. In this case I'd have one Mech. Lug for the ground to the pole and blue Greg wire nuts for my other grounds. Doesn't seems to make sense to waste all the double lugs, plus they take up more space in the hand hole


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

There are cases of people being killed because the pole is supplied with a ground rod but not bonded to the grounding system. 

You are talking about 3 separate things in your post. 
You may have supplemental grounding electrodes located at each pole witch must be connected to the equipment grounding conductor. These optional electrodes can be of any shape form or installation even the magic delta connected 30 feet deep "piperunner special" which invoke the spirt of the unresting souls of apprentices, or a piece of twelve jammed under the dirt.
You then have your equipment grounding conductor which must be bonded to any metal that is likely to be energized and all electrical equpiment. This system must not be bonded to the neutral at any point other than the main bonding jumper.

Last you have your main bonding jumper which is the only point your bonding and grounding system is connected to your grounded conductor. Your code required Gec should terminate as close as possible to this point.


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

Sorry I miss stated what I meant. I meant to say my ground ought not be bonded to anything external . I.e. bonding the branch circuit ground to a external ground rod,etc at a light pole. When doing so I have created bonds outside the first disconnect and a fault could go to any pole instead of back to its source


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

zen said:


> Sorry I miss stated what I meant. I meant to say my ground ought not be bonded to anything external . I.e. bonding the branch circuit ground to a external ground rod,etc at a light pole. When doing so I have created bonds outside the first disconnect and a fault could go to any pole instead of back to its source


The resistance will be too high for any path other than the grounding back to the panel then back on the service neutral to the source.

Driving grounds rods at the poles does not give a path back to the source that will have a low enough resistance to cause the overcurrent protective device to open.


----------



## Mshea (Jan 17, 2011)

The problem here is the bonding wire (equipment ground) and the ground wire at the pole will both be connected together by the metal pole itself the bonding wire will be connected to the pole by the light head. even without a rod, the bolts of the light standard will ground the pole. Those ground rods serve to prevent high voltage from lightning or a OH service from introducing HV inside the low voltage service. The equipment ground serves the Overcurrent protection. The neutral must remain separated from the bond wire until the main service bonding jumper.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

All your lights need to be connected to a good equipment-ground wire back to the panel.

Ignore the earth. Seriously. It has nothing to do with the safety of those parking lot lights.


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

zen said:


> Sorry I miss stated what I meant. I meant to say my ground ought not be bonded to anything external . I.e. bonding the branch circuit ground to a external ground rod,etc at a light pole. When doing so I have created bonds outside the first disconnect and a fault could go to any pole instead of back to its source


You can add ground rods all day don't bond the ground to neutral. Listen to bj. Don't let anything get between you and hooking up your ground wire.


----------



## MaxH (Mar 12, 2014)

Surely,all lights should be connected to a good equipment.....


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

zen said:


> Sorry I miss stated what I meant. I meant to say my ground ought not be bonded to anything external . I.e. bonding the branch circuit ground to a external ground rod,etc at a light pole. When doing so I have created bonds outside the first disconnect and a fault could go to any pole instead of back to its source


as others said, you must, whether you want to or not.

not bonding the pole to your egc is a violation (430 and others). Providing the ground rod at the poles is popular, and does have it's uses, although it seems to me that since it is a rudimentary form of lightning protection, each project with pole lights should have a listed lightning protection plan for these (which I guess would also mean a grounding ring ? - which I guess would make you feel better about connecting it, since the grounding ring would presumably have to be tied back to the grounding system with a sizeable gec ?)


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Bond that dang pole to the egc. If there ain't a ground lug, make one. Simple as that.


----------



## Fibes (Feb 18, 2010)

Big John said:


> Ignore the earth. Seriously. It has nothing to do with the safety of those parking lot lights.


Nor the safety of people who may come in contact with them, although there are many that believe it does.


----------

